# SE Exam Codes



## YYY.Structural (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi,

I'm taking SE exam in April 2021. I wonder if I can bring my codes that's the latest version instead of the old version listed by NCEES specifications? For example, can I take AASHTO 8th instead of 7th? And IBC 2018 instead of 2015? I'm not so worried about that in AM part, but in PM part, if I want to refer to the codes, is it ok to refer to AASHTO 8th? BTW, let me know if anyone wants to study together or there's a study group I can join. Thanks!


Lily


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jan 30, 2021)

Short answer, is I would not. There are a LOT of changes between AASHTO 7 and AASHTO 8, and they do like to ask questions that would give different results based on things that are different between the codes. IBC, you might be able to get away with, I am not sure what the major changes are between the two versions.


----------



## YYY.Structural (Jan 30, 2021)

vhab49_PE said:


> Short answer, is I would not. There are a LOT of changes between AASHTO 7 and AASHTO 8, and they do like to ask questions that would give different results based on things that are different between the codes. IBC, you might be able to get away with, I am not sure what the major changes are between the two versions.


yeah, I will go with all the code versions as listed, no need to take the risk. Thank you!


----------



## FLOrida (Jan 31, 2021)

YYY.Structural said:


> yeah, I will go with all the code versions as listed, no need to take the risk. Thank you!


absolutely. i remember getting a single answer from a $200 book on a test snd wasnt too botherd by it. every point counts, dont think of the cost for books


----------

